# Where do I find 1500 02-12 claim form templates



## JesseL (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm looking for a PDF or excel template for the new 02-12 claim forms. Where can I find this? The one from this website doesn't come out right when it printed out. http://www.mdcodewizard.com/CMS1500/

Thanks.


----------



## lorrpb (Apr 25, 2014)

www.nucc.org is the official source of all things re: CMS-1500.


----------



## JesseL (Apr 26, 2014)

lorrpb said:


> www.nucc.org is the official source of all things re: CMS-1500.



I already have the claim form.  I need the fill in template so I can fill out the form from the computer since medicare doesn't accept hand written claims.


----------



## jdyoutsey (Apr 28, 2014)

I had the same issue, and ended up buying a template from PDF SmartForms. We are looking into updating our PM system to something that will handle the new forms but until then this is what I am using.


----------



## JesseL (Apr 29, 2014)

Because I'm cheap I'm trying to create one through adobe acrobat.. lol.. veryyy tedious.


----------

